
Ask HN: How to answer my kid's question about life after death? - QueensGambit
I found my 5 1&#x2F;2 year old son sobbing on the bed. When I inquired, he told me that he doesn&#x27;t know what will happen after death. Earlier, I had told him that I don&#x27;t know. But this time, I felt guilty when he was crying. What should I tell him?
======
tomohawk
Tell him what you believe. However, it sounds like you may be unsure of what
you believe or not confident in what you believe. If that is the case, perhaps
this is an indication that you should search out and come to grips with this,
as it will impact many other aspects of your life. This can be a time of
discovery and bonding for your family. Your son will see how you tackle this
and learn, regardless of how you decide to proceed.

Some believe that there is no metaphysical: no god, no heaven - just the
material universe. This itself is a metaphysical truth claim that is not
falsifiable. It takes faith in certain things to believe this.

Others believe that there is a metaphysical, but that it is impersonal and
must be actualized through your actions or ritual. This is also not a
falsifiable claim, and takes faith in certain things.

Still others believe that not only is there a metaphysical, but that a Person
created the physical universe and has revealed Himself in history and in
nature and that He may be discovered through examining these things. Also not
falsifiable and takes faith in certain things.

If you are interested in exploring this last avenue, may I suggest reading:

[https://www.amazon.com/New-Evidence-That-Demands-
Verdict/dp/...](https://www.amazon.com/New-Evidence-That-Demands-
Verdict/dp/0785242198)

------
I_am_neo
Tell him what you know to be true. Personally for me, it's that the
constituents of my physical body with break down and be taken up and
incorporated into new life forms. Each passing on and on the building blocks
of life, over and over in the gigantic circle of life, in this way I will live
on and on forever.

------
helph67
Just did a search for --> "biblical quotes" +death Here's one of the first
links found... [https://www.biblestudytools.com/topical-verses/death-
bible-v...](https://www.biblestudytools.com/topical-verses/death-bible-
verses/)

Why not consider DISCUSSING the matter with him based on some the information
provided by the Good Book?

